# Audi A7 S-line Added to Configurator on Audi Germany Website



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who can't get enough Audi A7 news and content or perhaps those who've already plunked down a deposit, you'll be interested to hear that the Audi A7 section of the German market Configurator is now complete. Up until now you could build and spec an A7 just fine with the exception of A7 S-line models. Perusing the website today we learned that this section has now also been enabled and through that we've now been able to see the S-line spec interior including a new parallel stripped leather seat setup.










Check out more after the jump.

* German Market Audi A7 Configurator, Now with S-line Models Enabled *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Somehow the S-line interior in the A7 doesn't do it for me, it's a bit cold... I prefer the beige interior with the layered oak trim.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

I like aluminum trim more than the wood inlay in A7 interior.


----------

